# New Band sort of... Möthball!



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

I've actually been jamming with these guys on and OFF for over 5 years, we never got our act together, it was just a fun project I had with two brothers I grew up with and went to school with. We finally decided last fall to record something! So we recorded a handful of songs and released "Five Years of Nothing" on cassette last week! We are kind rough around the edges, but we try and have fun! And that's all that matters!

We played our EP Release last week at the local dive bar and it was awesome, probably close to 100 people there which is amazing for this place! 

Anyways if you want to check it out, here are some links:

Facebook:
Möthball | Facebook

Bandcamp:

And a video from our gig, the sound is very muffled, but this place is not know for having good sound! haha


----------

